# Only a few hours to go............



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

With my Mom in rehab for the fractures she got a few weeks ago, and everything else we have going on here at home and at work the last few weeks, and no time to actually do a haunt, we probably should have given up. But, HELL no we won't !!!!! Black Cat and I are working like crazy here this morning. The castle is up, and almost the whole cemetery, We'll have something. I hope everyone else is okay out there. Happy Halloween!!!! As soon as Black CAt gets back with the forgotten thumb tacks, up go the scene setters and then it's just drag out as much eye candy as we can before they start coming up the drive. I hope we can all get together late tonight on chat and compare notes. Good luck and happy haunting to you all my fiends!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, I'll pop into chat sometime after 10 or 11 after I drag in all the stuff that can walk off if I don't watch it.  Should be a good year I think. :jol:

Well, off to get a black shirt, batteries and ice. Then I'm ready. :zombie:


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Well, off to get a black shirt, batteries and ice. Then I'm ready. :zombie:


I know this post is two years old, but it got me excited for this year...I can't wait!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Yeah, I'll pop into chat sometime after 10 or 11 after I drag in all the stuff that can walk off if I don't watch it.  Should be a good year I think. :jol:
> 
> Well, off to get a black shirt, batteries and ice. Then I'm ready. :zombie:


Kinda funny,
So ZF, was it a great yr?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sure it was! Every year is a great year whether I get 2 kids or 200!

Also, I never showed up in chat that night. I was too tired after lugging in all the small stuff that could be stolen.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Ooops. I guess the post was only one year old. I glanced at ZF's join date accidentally! (dang newbie!)


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh God, reading this again gave me the willies. That was the second year in a row of fighting all the odds just to get something up. It doesn't get me tingling with excitement, it just gives me cold sweats, lol.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

This post got me really really excited! I cant stand it! I cant wait to get outside and make props in the beautiful summer sunlight and dream of crisp autumn days!!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I wish we had beautiful summer sunlight, the kind that is in the high 80's with a good breeze! But here it is hot, high 90's to into 100's with the humidity to match! 

But I'd still like to get out and CREATE! Nothin' better!

Vlad, how's your mom doing? Did everything mend okay?


----------

